# [WTS] St. Croix Mojo Surf 10'6" 3/4-4 (NWT)



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

All,

Title says it all. Selling my St. Croix Mojo Surf MSS106MM2. 10'6 3/4-4. New with tags attached. Rod is a couple years old. Just don't have a use for it like I had originally intended. Pics available upon request.

Price: $200 OBO dropped off. No shipping for now. Located in Asheville. Family in Raleigh and often travel to coast, SC, Charlotte, VA, TN on business or for hiking trips. If you are close-ish and want to see if I'd swing by, just ask!

Will be in Raleigh this upcoming weekend. Would need to know by 10PM tomorrow night if you want me to bring it back with me.

-Mike


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Has rod been sold?


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Bosco said:


> Has rod been sold?


It hasn't. Where are you located? I'll be traveling to Durham, NC on Friday.

Accordingly, I'll likely be in Raleigh for the weekend (especially if you'd like to buy the rod).

-Mike


----------

